# Cath code 93458



## Agiomi (Apr 16, 2012)

Is any one having any luck getting reimbursed by medicare for 93458, with or with out a mod 26?  I know it is considered bundlig if billed with a stent, but when it is just a plain cardiac cath without stent placement I can't get medicare to pay.  I've had no luck with reimbursement on 93458 with/with out mod 26(coded alone) all of 2012.  Any advice?  Thank you!  I just recently started coding in my office so if this if a foolish question, please excuse me.  If some one can suugest a better code to use for left heart cath, I am certainly open to suggestions.


----------



## Amanedmaiston (Apr 16, 2012)

*cath code 93458*

If the diagnostic cath is done and then they decide to do a stent you can put a 59 on the cath and get both paid. I see no reason why the 93458 alone would not pay. You would need the 26 modifier if the dr is doing this in the hospital. What is the denial code you are getting??


----------



## Agiomi (Apr 17, 2012)

*to:areese*

thank you for your response, my denial code is CO-109. 



areese said:


> If the diagnostic cath is done and then they decide to do a stent you can put a 59 on the cath and get both paid. I see no reason why the 93458 alone would not pay. You would need the 26 modifier if the dr is doing this in the hospital. What is the denial code you are getting??


----------

